# wild hog raw food



## rrent (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got access to small/young 35-40# wild hog(s). Ranchers here in Texas will all but pay you to get rid of them. 

I'll have them processed - but have no idea what to ask the processor for.

ground meat with ground bone?
what (if any) bones can my dog eat?
can she make a meal of this (very lean) meat or should I add it to her other meat?
anything I forgot to ask?

thanks in advance
Ronnie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I feed raw pork and my dogs do well on it - for bones I usually stick to pork ribs and pork hocks. I also feed pork liver, spleen, and kidney. 

There is however the risk of Trichinosis in Wild Hogs, 

CDC - Trichinellosis - Trichinellosis Information for Hunters

I've read that freezing for several weeks kills the trichinosis larvae and cysts, but apparantly the type found in wild game is resistant to freezing:

Trichinosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Scroll down to "Food Preparation")

Myself I would avoid feeding RAW bear and raw wild hog. Though if I could get some for free, I'd cook it up and feed that in addition to their raw diet.


----------



## rrent (Apr 21, 2011)

I did a search and found all the trichinellosis and will probably pass on the free wild boar...

Millie's been on raw food all her life (2 1/2 years) and is doing good - no need to change just to save a buck or two.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a test that can be done, but I think it runs about $300 a sample.


----------

